# How to clean my 29 Gallon Tank



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I have heard use bleach and water. The tank needs lots of cleaning because it has been in a shed for about 5 years and has lots of dirt and dust and i want to clean it very very good.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

brillow pads hose outside! remember to take out all the soap very good!


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

brillow pads hose outside! remember to take out all the soap very good!


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

How would i get rid of hard water stains/spots???


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read use distilled white viniger. Yes or No?


----------



## comando489 (Jul 6, 2007)

use a cap full of bleach for 5 gallons. use a scrub pad that will not scratch glass (make sure it is not acrylic) you can buy a scrub pad at almost any fish store or you can use a rag. 

scrub hard and get it all out. 

use warm water to rinse as this will get rid of the bleach. 

enjoy your clean tank.


----------

